

How to win at rock-paper-scissors - secfirstmd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-27228416

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684634)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7673745)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7678428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7678428)
: 4 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7682740)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7684413)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7685649)

